# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Power Factor

## Tvandermescht

Hi I am new. I hope sameone can help

We have a transformer 1600Amp with a bulk power factor correction. With a 12*60Kvar steps = 720Kvar
â¢	The systems run with a 0.7 without the caps.
â¢	The systems run with a 0.96 with the caps.
â¢	I have work it out that we need +_ 800Kvar.
To the point.
â¢	Can you change the 12Step controller to a 20Step controller to try to add extra caps?
â¢	Can you add two caps in parallel if the contactor can take the amps (If I do this I do not have to change the controller)?
â¢	Can you add an extra bank off caps in parallel on the bus bar system if you control it by the same controller?
â¢	Is it true if you do a correction of a third of your total load you cannot add a extra capacitor bank in parallel with you existing system.

----------


## murdock

the best person to ask this type of questions is dudley stevens from capacitor technologies....telephone number 031-4652810...he knows what he is talking about when it comes to power factor correction.

----------

